# dresser for a ten gallon tank



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i have a dresser and would like to set up a ten gallon on top of it. would anyone know if it would hold the weight? the dresser is 16 inches deep X 31 inches wide
my tank is 16 wide and 14 deep. my dresser has been around for more than 10 years but i have kept it in good condition.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

That's like 80 lbs of water, are you able to sit on your dresser without it falling apart? If so, then it'll be more than enough to hold your tank (given that you weigh more than 80 lbs).


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

im 200 almost should i try it?


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2013)

I had a 20g on a pine ikea dresser for 2 years with no problems, except for the water stains on the finish. I'd recommend some plastic/plexiglass under it only for that reason. 

Oh yeah, almost forgot about the flake food falling into the sock drawer.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

a 10 gallon is pretty light. Unless it has little weak legs like mine does, it should be fine. You might want to add more nails to the backing if you have any doubts, but you should be fine.

Expect to drip water around it, it will get water damaged unless you take precautions.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

its going to be a shrimp tank with 10lb tahiton moon sand and yamaya stones with a ac30, i pray it all works out.


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

It should be no problem unless your dresser has 3 legs. 
Yup, 10g is pretty light.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

It should be fine. My ten gallon is on my dresser as well and nothing bad has happened


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

xriddler said:


> im 200 almost should i try it?


Oh yes, dripping water. Always watch out for that when it comes to the wood.

And no, I guess not... unless you want to try a 20 gal on your dresser.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

would anyone know where to buy those mats that i see tanks sitting on top of their stands. they look like a sponge mats. Would be great help if someone can point me in the right direction thank you!


----------

